# Video Chris Paul USABasketball interview



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/​​Actual link is in java script so I can't paste it here.On eh right of the page you'll see a box with links to NBATV broadband interviews with all of the more prominent the national team participants​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Some more CP pix from another thread


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

I cant wait to see CP3 play with all those other stars.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

netfan4life said:


> I cant wait to see CP3 play with all those other stars.


You'll get used to him playing with stars when he makes the all star team for the rest of his career... :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

There's a video on NBA.com of the practice on Friday, and Coach K's talking to some other coach I think saying "I tell you what...Paul - he's great."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Chris and other members of the USA basketball team are on Fox sports best damn sports show if anyone is interested.I suppose they replay it again later tonight in most locations.CP is about to come on now on Fox Sports South


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Chris and other members of the USA basketball team are on Fox sports best damn sports show if anyone is interested.I suppose they replay it again later tonight in most locations.CP is about to come on now on Fox Sports South


Just caught it. Thanks for the heads up. That was really funny when he told Salley that he would've had him like when he was in that movie Eddie ("knee braces on, couldn't move, side to side ").

Also says he wants to cut down on techs this season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP played 15 minutes in last nights exhibition against Puerto Rico in Las Vegas.He finished the night going 1-3 from the field 3-3 from the free throw line with no turnovers,2 rebs,2 steals,5 points and 8 assists.If Peja was watching he should be salivating at the way Paul drove in and hit the open jumpshooter with the greatest of ease.

Boxscore​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Photos of CP from the NBA Celebrity Jam in Hong Kong on Thursday.​ 
More photos of other Team USA Players here and at practice.
LINK​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

PHOTO: Wearing his military-issued uniform, Chris Paul takes a few minutes to talk to the soldiers at Camp Casey before practice started

In the non-News category CP makes final roster for team USA.By rules they'll have to give him a new number as all numbers start at 4 and ending at 15.I believe that 10,11 and 12 are all available
LINK​


----------

